# Thyroiditis flare-up? Swollen left side only



## bluesuzy

Hi there. I'm a newbie here, so here's a very brief back ground on me:

I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's Thyroiditis at the age of 41 through some routine bloodwork done because of my pregnancy. I was placed on levothyroxine, and since then it has been gradually adjusted to 112 mcg. I had a healthy beautiful baby girl that is about to have her 3rd birthday in June! I've never really experienced any hypo symptoms except for a struggle with weight, but there are plenty of other good reasons for that so who knows.

In the last month or so though, I have been having extreme anxiety over another unrelated health problem. I mean paranoid, irrational anxiety that some days consumes my entire thought process. I am constantly worrying about things that are beyond my control. Anyway, I have assumed this anxiety is due to my other health problem. But Saturday I noticed that my thyroid was swollen on the left side only. It sort of feels like someone is pressing their thumb right there. It is slightly bothersome when I swallow, but that comes and goes. I can feel some squishiness in there that is definitely different from the other side. What is that?

After googling like crazy (because now I'm obsessing about this too), I came across a wonderful thread on here about a flare-up. I had no idea that was something that happens. As I mentioned, I have never had any symptoms before so my endo has never really discussed anything like this with me. My question to you all is, what is your experience with flare-ups? Does anyone else have swelling on one side only? Does the swelling go away? How long do they last? Am I going crazy, losing my mind or something? It's really freaking me out how I'm constantly worried about my health all of a sudden, then half my thyroid decides to swell up just for some added stress and worry.

I've going to make an appointment with my endo, but you know how that goes. It will be a while before I can get in to see him, then get blood work, and probably an US. It might be a month before I know what's going on for sure. Any help you can give me in the meantime would be a huge help!


----------



## bluesuzy

Bump

Anybody? I'm totally freaking out over here, I have an endo appt. tomorrow. I am in full blown panic attack...


----------



## joplin1975

I'm sorry no one has been around to help you out.

I did have Hashi's but I totally lacked any self-awareness that I couldn't tell you if I ever had a flare up on one side.

If I had to take a guess, I would say you probably have a nodule growing on that side, are experiencing a flare up that is causing your whole thyroid to swell, but that because of the swelling you are now just noticing the nodule.

The end game? Well, you know it already! Repeat blood work and a u/s...until then, it's just hard to tell. Keep us updated, ok?


----------



## bigfoot

bluesuzy said:


> After googling like crazy (because now I'm obsessing about this too), I came across a wonderful thread on here about a flare-up. I had no idea that was something that happens. As I mentioned, I have never had any symptoms before so my endo has never really discussed anything like this with me. My question to you all is, what is your experience with flare-ups? Does anyone else have swelling on one side only? Does the swelling go away? How long do they last? Am I going crazy, losing my mind or something? It's really freaking me out how I'm constantly worried about my health all of a sudden, then half my thyroid decides to swell up just for some added stress and worry.


You are not losing your marbles. Think about this fact; you were fine until just recently, and the anxiety and other symptoms coincided with the swelling. And you were already diagnosed with Hashi's and take levothyroxine for it. This is likely all connected.

The endo visit and the ultrasound is a great idea. Might want to ask for more labs to be run, too. If you can get these drawn a week or so before the appointment, all that much better. At a minimum, TSH, Free T3, and Free T4. Even better: have them add on Thyroglobulin antibodies and TPO antibodies to the labs.

In the meantime, try to de-stress, get adequate sleep if possible, slow down any big workouts or gym trips, drink plenty of water, less soda & coffee, avoid gluten and soy, reduce dairy, reduce junk/fast food. If you're okay with all of that, consider taking about 200mg of Selenium to see if it helps with the antibody attacks.


----------



## jenny v

I have Hashi's, too, and have had many flare ups. Some involve my whole thyroid swelling up (I would swear I could feel it wrapped around my esophagus!) and some involve only one side swelling up. My flares usually occur when my Synthroid dosage is changed, when I'm stressed about anything in general, or when my thyroid is acting up and I need more or less Synthroid. It's very annoying, but it's also very common. It's good that you've gotten in to the endo so fast, just to ease your mind.


----------



## bluesuzy

Thank you all for replying, I really do appreciate it!

joplin1975 and bigfoot: thank you for the great advice, and kind comforting words!

jenny v: Thank you, it helps to know I'm not alone! I'm curious, do you visit the endo each time a flare-up happens? How long do they usually last? And, what other symptoms to you encounter? In the past week, I've had feelings of a possible ear infection, swollen glands in my jaw, and now the swollen thyroid. I feel like such a wreck right now!


----------



## jenny v

I used to see the endo every time I had a flare just because it freaked me out so much, lol! Now I just shoot her an email to let her know so she has records of them.

Other symptoms I get are a racing heart, hot flashes and just general insomnia and anxiousness (probably from the increased heart rate). My flares usually don't last that long (1-3 days) and taking ibuprofen helps ease the swollen/throbbing feeling in my neck. I had a flare a few months ago when I had an ear infection, so it can happen.


----------



## Andros

bluesuzy said:


> Hi there. I'm a newbie here, so here's a very brief back ground on me:
> 
> I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's Thyroiditis at the age of 41 through some routine bloodwork done because of my pregnancy. I was placed on levothyroxine, and since then it has been gradually adjusted to 112 mcg. I had a healthy beautiful baby girl that is about to have her 3rd birthday in June! I've never really experienced any hypo symptoms except for a struggle with weight, but there are plenty of other good reasons for that so who knows.
> 
> In the last month or so though, I have been having extreme anxiety over another unrelated health problem. I mean paranoid, irrational anxiety that some days consumes my entire thought process. I am constantly worrying about things that are beyond my control. Anyway, I have assumed this anxiety is due to my other health problem. But Saturday I noticed that my thyroid was swollen on the left side only. It sort of feels like someone is pressing their thumb right there. It is slightly bothersome when I swallow, but that comes and goes. I can feel some squishiness in there that is definitely different from the other side. What is that?
> 
> After googling like crazy (because now I'm obsessing about this too), I came across a wonderful thread on here about a flare-up. I had no idea that was something that happens. As I mentioned, I have never had any symptoms before so my endo has never really discussed anything like this with me. My question to you all is, what is your experience with flare-ups? Does anyone else have swelling on one side only? Does the swelling go away? How long do they last? Am I going crazy, losing my mind or something? It's really freaking me out how I'm constantly worried about my health all of a sudden, then half my thyroid decides to swell up just for some added stress and worry.
> 
> I've going to make an appointment with my endo, but you know how that goes. It will be a while before I can get in to see him, then get blood work, and probably an US. It might be a month before I know what's going on for sure. Any help you can give me in the meantime would be a huge help!












Oh, yes..................the thyroid flares as you now know. They get very angry!

May I suggest that you request an ultra-sound and the following tests if you have not had them?

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## bluesuzy

Well I never expected that! I had my endo appt this morning. He sort of acted like I was a little crazy. He said he felt no abnormality in my thyroid, and he said "I could order an ultrasound, but I can tell you right now it will show a normal thyroid...". I said pretty please, it will help my anxiety, let's order it. So he did, and I have that appointment on Monday. He ordered lab work as well (one point for him today). Got blood drawn today so that's done.

I asked him all sorts of questions about flare-ups, he never heard of it. I asked him why might I have this feeling of pressure in my throat if there's nothing wrong, he had no idea. If it persists, I'll have to make an appointment for someone to do some more in-depth testing, but all he could do is rule out the thyroid. Who is this guy? This was the first time I saw him for any symptom-related reasons as opposed to an annual checkup, and I must say I'm not impressed.


----------



## jenny v

Neither am I! Get thee to a new doctor, this one sounds completely uninformed.


----------



## Airmid

bluesuzy said:


> Well I never expected that! I had my endo appt this morning. He sort of acted like I was a little crazy. He said he felt no abnormality in my thyroid, and he said "I could order an ultrasound, but I can tell you right now it will show a normal thyroid...". I said pretty please, it will help my anxiety, let's order it. So he did, and I have that appointment on Monday. He ordered lab work as well (one point for him today). Got blood drawn today so that's done.
> 
> I asked him all sorts of questions about flare-ups, he never heard of it. I asked him why might I have this feeling of pressure in my throat if there's nothing wrong, he had no idea. If it persists, I'll have to make an appointment for someone to do some more in-depth testing, but all he could do is rule out the thyroid. Who is this guy? This was the first time I saw him for any symptom-related reasons as opposed to an annual checkup, and I must say I'm not impressed.


What a winner. The first Endo I went to claimed there was nothing really wrong with my thyroid.

Turns out it showed up cold on the left side during a scan trying to locate my parathyroid tumor. And it was a mess during surgery.

My current Endo can only feel that my remaining thyroid piece is hard. The US showed it was a mess.

Doctors are humans. They do make mistakes and in many ways are just like their patients. They can only work with the knowledge they have and some are better then others at questioning why something is happening.

It's good he ordered the US. Get that done then ask for another doctor regardless of results. I learned the hard way that staying with a doctor who treats you like you're nuts will eventually make you feel like you are nuts.


----------



## Phoenix016

BlueSuzy, how did your scan on Monday go? Did they find anything?

Where is your swelling? Down by your collarbone? I also have swelling in the left side of my neck (been there for years but I think it's gotten bigger over the years from when it started) but the swelling is not down by my collarbone but up by my jawline.


----------

